# Specific pickup connectors



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

I looked around and found various 2 prong connectors, but I wonder if this exact one from Epiphone can be found.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Contact Epiphone and ask?


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

laristotle said:


> Contact Epiphone and ask?


 ... good idea


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Good luck to find some. 

Solder make the best connexions and last all your life


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I think they use those in computers.

Are there any markings on them?


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Wich computers ? 
Good luck to find some, there are few hundred connectors model


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Gut it & solder just like the whole days . I have found that the wire used in Epiphone wiring harness is the highest Capacitance of any wire that I've ever measured .. ..... there is where your treble is going .


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

It looks like they use the same connectors on some Gretsch guitars, probably the same factory.









Gretsch Black Top Filter-Tron Neck Pickup With Silver Ring And Mounting Screws


Gretsch Black Top Filter-Tron Neck Pickup With Silver Ring And Mounting Screws G5400, 0096644000. Very nicely made in one of the very best Korean guitar parts factories.



www.angela.com


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

This needs more explanation ...

I presently have four P90 equipped guitars, this Special is the first one with connectors. I want them because I want to mismatch pickups between them all to find the best combination. It would be real easy if they were all on the same connectors. If I go the soldering route, permutations say I could end up making 392 welds.

I have 7 pickups (14 wires). One Lollar, two Epiphone Pro, two Tyson Tone '57 Wraptail and two PRS SE. I think it'll be easier to do 392 click-unclick.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

copperhead said:


> I have found that the wire used in Epiphone wiring harness is the highest Capacitance of any wire that I've ever measured.. ..... there is where your treble is going .


Do you seriously think there is enough capacitance in that tiny amount of wire to influence treble frequency output to any real extent?

OP...Sorry for the derail.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I used these when doing frequent pickup changes in a 335.

Inexpensive, easy to cut to any length, come in many sizes, mechanically hold well
...just a thought


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

BGood said:


> It would be real easy if they were all on the same connectors


I'd go for bullets


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

greco said:


> I used these when doing frequent pickup changes in a 335.
> 
> Inexpensive, easy to cut to any length, come in many sizes, mechanically hold well
> ...just a thought
> View attachment 330881


Got a link ?


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

laristotle said:


> I'd go for bullets
> View attachment 330916


Would you have a link where to get those ?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/certified-16-14-awg-automotive-male-bullet-connector-157-in-6-pk-0206946p.html


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

BGood said:


> Got a link ?


Almost any electronics components suppliers.
SAYAL Electronics - CONNECTORS TERMINAL BLOCK FLEXIBLE TYPE - 2612914


----------



## alwaysflat (Feb 14, 2016)

Yeah I get it , also risk damaging your pots if you're in there soldering all the time. Perhaps Molex connectors, can also check Mouser or Molex directly.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

I finally found those locally. Thanks everyone.






Kit De Bornier Molex Male Et Femelle 2 Positions - Addison Électronique


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Just went to the mailbox. They're only about 10 times too big !
Oh well ...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I'd be happy to mail these to you if they would meet your needs. (ignore the white wire ..it is obviously not permanent)

PM me if interested.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks, too kind.
I can find those locally but I'd like the cramped pin kind better.

I saw those that should do the trick, but I don't need 50 of them.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Someone posted this link on another forum.









NS Guitar pickup connectors


I'm interested in swapping pickups on the various NS guitars. On my immediate list is a NS Aristocrat, SF1 DC and a SF1 Jet. I haven't looked at the connection for the SF1's yet but I know the Aristocrat Franz pups have a little white connector. I perfer not to have to snip and splice the...




letstalkguild.com


----------

